# DHEA and clomid



## believeinit (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi girls,

I'm on 50mg of clomid days 345, and have been put on dhea for egg quality, has anyone taken theses together as I see a lot of people take for 3mths b4 a treatment, consultant knows I'm on this but wanted to check what's u think, also do u take on tww also? Not sure should I as afraid it may hinder implantation, any advise would b great.
Thanks girls,

PS TTC naturally with clomid only


----------



## believeinit (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi skarlett

I done an adrenal test and dhea was low. I've had miscarriage x 4 so trying to improve egg quality


----------

